# Cycle buddies? 2nd cycle of Clomid - CD4 today



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone fancy joining me this month?  

It's my second month on Clomid - and CD4 today.  

I have only been on this site for about a week and it's helped me hugely already.  Good luck and hugs to all out there trying.

It's the weekend now at least!!

MC
xx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Margot, I am on CD4 too, but not allowed to take 2nd  lot of Clomid this month so trying naturally - you never know a miracle might happen!! Good luck with clomid, are you getting any side effects?
 to you

Sarah


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Sarah - it's good to hear from you.  Sorry to hear you can't take Clomid this month, but from the look of your signature do you ovulate without it?  Cos trying naturally might certainly bring a miracle! 

I like your ticker - might try one of those myself - I drive myself mad sometimes working out what CD it is in my head, and then whether CD10, 12 and 14 fall on a weekend or not as that makes BD much easier! 

I had some horrible emotional side effects last month, weepy and irrational about things.  Am taking it in the evenings this month and I do feel a bit better, but started the day weepy today after vivid and weird dreams about babies and the lack of them in our life!

Hope you are looking forward to the weekend though - anything nice planned?  We're baby sitting for my four month old nephew tonight - which will be lovely.

Keep in touch
MC
xx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi MC, 

yes I do ovulate naturally, so there is always a chance, just seems really unlikely after 5 years! Sometimes I wish I knew why I can't conceive - the consultant says endo affects conception but they don't know why, but my tubes, womb and ovaries are all in working order and DH has top class  , (the consultant said if they were in football league they would be premiership) which is great but then on bad days just makes me feel more of a failure. I was more emotional last month - poor dh didn't know from one minute to the next whether i would be crying or shouting!!!

Got my Mum coming to stay with me from today until the end of the week so that will be nice, and i'  ve got 3 days off work   . Hope you have a lovely night with your nephew

have a great weekend

Sarah XXXX


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Sarah - I don't know what to say, I don't know enough about endo but what I have learnt from these boards is that miracles do happen - every week from the looks of thing - so fingers crossed for you this month, even if it does feel against the odds.  My DH's SA results weren't great - so we take it in turn to feel responsible and guilty for the situation!  
Three days off work - how nice! Enjoy your time with your Mum and have a lovely weekend.
J
xx


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Girls, just wondered if it would be okay to join you. Its only day 2 for me but this is also my second cycle on clomid, and sarah and I were cycle buddies last month. It also sounds as though we have alot in common. I too ovulate naturally and have one ds from natural pregnancy, and we really dont know why I cannot conceive now. All tests have come back as fine so its a complete mystery, thats why I have been prescribed clomid to see if it produces anything, so its just a case of wait and see.
MC hope you are finding the site useful, i think I would have cracked up long before now if I hadnt come across it. Everyone on here is so helpful and they really are a godsend. Its like having hundreds of friends even though youve never actually met them. Heres hoping we all get good outcomes this month


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome!! Of course you can join us!

Sorry to hear about the unexplained element of ttc - it must be so irritating not having an answer- although also good to know that nothing drastic is wrong - if you know what I mean.

When I found out I wasn't ovulating (suspected PCOS), I felt really upset that my body had failed me (esp as I'd been using Clearblue fertility monitor for 8 months and had been really confident I had been ovulating!) but also relieved that I suppose there had been a reason why we weren't getting pregnant.  

DH's SA results haven't been marvellous - although I think his fear of there being no sperm at all made him very happy with a below normal result!

Anyway - am meant to be clearing out the garage with DH so better go!  Good to meet you and good luck to all of us this month! 

J
xx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello - hope everyone having a good weekend.  

I've come on for a moan I guess - we have just had some friends round for coffee, they have an 11 month old and I just knew they'd be telling us that they were expecting number 2, and they are!  She was 12 weeks pg yesterday and they are v pleased.

And of course, we're v pleased for them as well.  But it's hard isn't it?  She made a number of comments about how they'd had a private nuchal scan because "at her age it's such an increased risk" (she's a year younger than me) etc etc.  

I know I'm just completely and utterly oversensitive - and she doesn't know that we are trying, but all in all it was two difficult hours.  They've gone now, so am out to go and sit in the garden with DH (well earned rest as we've been doing jobs all weekend) with a glass of wine (or two!). 

Sarah - hope you're having a nice time with your Mum, and FA hope you are having fun too!

MC
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

Why don't you join the other clomid ladies on their chat thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103627.270

Also, once you've ovulated and you're in your 2ww then you could join them on their 2ww thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98884.105

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Minxy - am on there now!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi was just wondering if i could join you im cycle day 10 today got a scan tomorrow this is my first cycle on clomid so im new to all this stuff but learning alot from everyone


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Of course!  You're very welcome.  Come and join us on the Clomid Girls thread that Minxy recommended - see the posts above.

Hope you are coping okay - good to be gettting scans I think, I'm just having day 21 bloods.  I assume that you weren't ovulating and that's why you're on Clomid?

The site is great - it's certainly keeping me sane at the moment!

Wishing you lots of luck
MC
xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi  ive wrote on the clomid thread thanks for the great welcome 
i dont understand why you would think i dont ovulate? all my tests are fine i ovulate and everything my husband is good to i think im on clomid cause then it gives me more of a shot to catch an egg in time kind of help the sperm


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Zoie - I don't know enough about it I guess - I was prescribed Clomid because I wasn't ovulating, and it has helped me to do so.  I guess you are already ovulating then it gives your eggs a boost!


----------

